# Windows Vista keeps rebooting into Windows Error Recover - Startup Repair



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm having a serious issue. I left my desktop on last night and I think it automatically tried installing a critical update. Now the the computer is in a continuous reboot.

1 - Gateway logo comes up
2 - Windows logo appears
3 - Just a blank screen
4 - BSOD flashes for 1/2 a second and goes back to Gateway
5 - Then goes into "Windows Error Recovery" 

Keeps rebooting into "Windows Error Recovery" and there are two choices:

1 - Launch Startup Recover
2 - Launch Windows Normally

I've tried all the options under startup recovery but my desktop keeps rebooting into that mode.

I am running Windows Vista x64. Any ideas why this is happening? I do have the Gateway OS disk but I do not want to reformat as there are a lot of things I did not back up.

I've tried the del pending.xml but that doesn't work.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

One thing to mention is that the last thing I downloaded was AVG's free antivirus program. I also downloaded their PC Tuneup package and ran it once. It was doing some registry cleaning.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Registry cleaning.. Oh joy!

I'm on the fence as to what caused this; Reg cleaning, or the updates. By any chance did your PC install the updates (pending reboot) and then you ran Tuneup before rebooting?

/ Crit


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

A couple days ago, I tried installing the update and it failed. Had to uninstall the update and then reboot. 

Then I downloaded and ran AVG. 

At midnight it automatically downloaded and tried running the update again. After I rebooted this morning, that's when this started happening.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

So it was good for a day or so after the update was removed, and then you installed and ran AVG and Tuneup?

Just trying to get a clear indication of timings and if the PC was booted/used between the changes.

/ Crit


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, it was good for a day or so. Then last night (while I was sleeping), the update automatically downloaded and installed again. Rebooted this morning, and haven't been able to troubleshoot successfully.

I tried this method but didn't solve it: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/139576-startup-repair-infinite-loop-recovery.html


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm.

It's a toughie!

Have you looked at rebuilding the registry? Worst-case scenario; you're no better off than when you started and we move to the next step!


Boot from Win 7 DVD (full or upgrade version)
Choose *Repair*.
Choose *Command Prompt*.
Once there, type *C:\* and press enter.

Type the following *5* commands into the Command Prompt.


```
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\system c:\windows\system32\config\system

copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\software c:\windows\system32\config\software

copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\security c:\windows\system32\config\security

copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam

copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\default c:\windows\system32\config\default
```

Press *Y* after each copied file - Confirming you want to overwrite the existing.

Remove DVD and reboot.

Registry is now restored.

Let us know how you get on!

/ Crit


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Will try that next. Chkdsk is currently running. If that doesn't work, I'll try the method you posted.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Chkdsk didn't fix the problem. I tried copying the regbackup files but that didn't work either. 

Wow, this is a pain! Any other ideas?


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't even press F8 for safe mode selection because the screen blinks and then goes to the Windows logo.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Now I'm trying a system restore to see if any of the registry changes can successfully roll back to the last known good configuration.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried a start up repair Startup Repair: frequently asked questions


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes many times. But am trying it again now.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you trie drunning any diagnostics on the hdd like sea tools for dos SeaTools | Seagate
just to rule out any issue there


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

How do I do that? I can't even get into the operating system. 

Would I be able to use the hard drive as a slave to get my data off of it if I purchase a new HDD?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

llckll said:


> How do I do that? I can't even get into the operating system.
> 
> Would I be able to use the hard drive as a slave to get my data off of it if I purchase a new HDD?


_How do I do that? I can't even get into the operating system._ Grab Drive Fitness from my sig and burn with IMGBurn - Boot and test.

_Would I be able to use the hard drive as a slave to get my data off of it if I purchase a new HDD?_ Yes - By installing Windows on the new HDD and then inserting your current HDD (whilst powered down) and viewing in Windows. No need to spend anything yet though! :dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seatools for dos does not rely on windows it boots from the disc


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

I will try CriticalPoint's suggestion above. Will keep you posted.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

What will Drive Fitness accomplish? Will it let me boot into Windows?


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

The Drive Fitness booted and quick and advanced test both passed. What now?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Have another go at safe mode and see if you can get the timing right and get in to it

/ Crit


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Tried F8 but does nothing. Goes back to its normal loop.


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything else to try? Or is it time to buy a new hard drive and use the old one as a slave? Would I be able to see the contents of the old hard drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It will look at the drive for any errors ie bad sectors which might be causing a problem


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

The test didn't indicate any bad errors.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it past the tests then the hdd should be fine it might be better to try to save any data from the drive and reinstall this is one way http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...bns8A1&usg=AFQjCNFlKo2zGzLKs3T9up39wXbVzwduJQ
or you could use a usb caddy and put the drive in it then hook it up to another computer and save the data ie music,documents etc


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Alright. I had to install Ubuntu alongside of my Vista OS. I am currently in Ubuntu uploading all my files to Spideroak. Then I'm going to download all the files in Spideroak to another computer and then reinstall Vista completely. I am liking Ubuntu a lot though but not good for my everday use

Thank you all for your guidance and support. I'll let you know how this entire process goes!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok just remember to get hold of all your drivers from the makers support site burn them to a disc on put on a usb stick


----------



## llckll (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I was able to dual boot my PC. I installed Ubuntu, backed up the files I needed, and reformatting with Windows disc. 

I actually forgot to back up my pictures folder which was the main folder I was trying to save. Oh well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this might be able to help you Recuva - Features


----------

